# Shy, self-conscious new girl



## JadedHeart (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! I don't really like putting myself out there too much. I started writing when I was in high school but haven't written anything since I was 18/19 years old. Talk about writers block! Well, I have finally busted that wall and have been writing in my spare time, when I'm not reading, since last week. I'm looking forward to getting feedback on my work, when I'm finally able to post it that is. 

Anyway, a little bit more about me:
I'm a 31 year old single mother of 2 young children, my son is 9 and my daughter is 8. And though I still have a long way to go before I'm good enough to be published, I'm a lot better than I was when I first started. I have started playing with an idea for a novel loosely based off of my own life experiences, and have enlisted the help of a friend to get it written. Fingers crossed that it's halfway decent.

I eager to get started on here, and look forward to meeting everyone! Goodnight for now!

Jade Poe (Yes, That's my pen-name)


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, you'll be reading this tomorrow anyway but oh well! Haha. 

I can't judge, my own pen name is as you read top left.  Crowley being Crow, Owl, and Lee, combined. My two favorite animals and name. Most people just call me Crow though. I post some of my own delusion-based writing here from time to time, haha.

And to clarify that up a bit, you'll need exactly ten -meaningful- posts, before you're allowed to create threads. Good way to get those is by commenting and critiquing on other people's works. 

I can't exactly relate to being a mother at all (Haha) But I was also raised as one of two siblings myself in a family of four, but we have several members here that are writing mothers, and I'm sure you'll get along. 

And that's a cool mental image for a name. I imagine a literal Jade crystal some shade of turquoise in a heart shape. I quite like that idea. I look forward to seeing you around, and anything you share with us!


----------



## JadedHeart (Mar 13, 2015)

It's nice to meet you! I haven't managed to go to bed just yet. Insomnia can be a bit of a pain, lol! I just wanted to say Thank you for the welcome, and for the compliment on my pen-name. I've always loved the stone and the color.... and Poe is a family name, though it's not my last name. My birth name is just too long and I don't particularly care for it anymore. Too many bad memories tied to it, so I figured it's time for a fresh start and a new name. 

One more thing... ok, 2 more... I love your pen-name as well... very creative! I'm still trying to nurture my creative side after suppressing it for so long. I also love, love, love the quote at the bottom of your post. I have often found myself thinking that on several occasions. 

I'd love to read some of your work! I look forward to it.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 14, 2015)

Ahh. My father had chronic insomnia as a teenager. Diabetes, allergies, and stress. It's rough.

I tend to have acute insomnia at times depending on different factors. Stress mostly myself, and my caffeine intake is probably not helping. Although right now I'm just doing the night shift. 11 PM to 7 AM. Fun times.

I'm also biased towards the stone because, and I openly admit this so I don't care, my first name is Jadon,naturally shortened to Jade. A little effeminate, but it's a word association I'm proud of. 

My family of four had a name change. But the kind that simply added on I believe, so I have four names total and thus lack a middle name. 

And if you're curious and want to read, I have a few short flash fiction pieces. (I tend to write mostly fiction on preference,) and I have the knack to write poetry that's often called unique and 'left of center.'  ON anyone's profile you can see their recently started threads for any work they might have posted by the way. 

I don't often agree with my own praise however... I didn't even think I deserved this little purple medal I've got, haha.  

As you can see my job here is to ramble... I have the tendency to do so. Many of us here do as well.  Just when they're awake!


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome! I hear you on the insomnia - I think it's just a common problem among the creative. It's tricky to shut the brain off and just sleep! This is a great place to share and grow in writing . My best friend is a single mother who also writes, so I know how hard to can be to find time to write in a situation like that. Kudos to you on starting it up again


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2015)

View attachment 7889


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Jade. Actually you need ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central before you will be able to post your own creative works.You actually can start threads in areas such as writing discussion if you have a question to ask. You will also (after ten posts) be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

we also have he mentors in purple here (like Innerflame) that can help with any writing needs you may have.

Hope to see you around in the forums


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 14, 2015)

A self-conscious, shy insomniac? Sounds like a fine writer by my standards, ha. Welcome to the site, Jaded. It sounds like you're well on your way to reaching your potential, and this forum can be a significant contributor to that -- it certainly was for me.

I hope you get as much out of it as possible, and remain a regular face. Hit me up if you need a helpful nudge; I'm always around!

I look forward to seeing some of your work. Good luck, and happy writing.


----------



## MHarding53 (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome 'Heart. Good for you. I know how terrifying this might seem at the moment, but you have really come to the right spot. The writers, moderators and mentors here are just great, and you will get gentle urging to make your work Publish-ready. Please remember when we offer advice, it is often coming from people who's experience is vast. Here, there is no such thing as negative criticism, so never fear to post anything. We will offer honest and positive advice. One day we all want to say...'We knew her when..." Welcome to WF. Lets get your initial 10 posts on the board so you can post something for us to read. Thank your friend for us too!!!

Mike


----------



## Blade (Mar 14, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums JadedHeart 

Life experience is always of value if you are a writer. Spending all your time alone in front of a keyboard is not really the most interesting perspective from which to communicate.

Have a good look around the boards to see all that is going on and feel free to ask questions if need be. Good luck on your endeavours.:encouragement:


----------



## joshybo (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Jade!  I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey there Jaded! Welcome to WF. Happy to have you join our awesome community. I can't think of a better place for you to just be yourself and putting yourself out there. Probably one of the most accepting group of interwebs people I've ever had the pleasure of encountering.

Super glad to hear that you've broken through that wall! I hope inspiration continues to flow for you. I'll be looking out for some of your work!

Please definitely take time to explore. There's so much to do around here, you'll never be bored. I'm sure you'll have plenty of stories to share, as moms always do :glee: 

Happy exploring and see you around on the boards! ^_^


----------



## JadedHeart (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you all for your warm welcome! I have to say that, from what little I have already seen on here, I have definitely come to the right place. I've never really had anyone read any of my work. I have a few poems from way back when, though they aren't very good they came from my heart. Once I find them again, I will edit them and share with you all. I do have a few pieces that I have done recently and I will share them once I fulfill my quota! I'm nearly there, though I did post on a thread that didn't count towards my 10 posts. Thank you again. I have never felt more at home and more myself than I do here, even though I'm not using my given name


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 15, 2015)

Jadedheart, welcome to WF! No need to be shy, you are among some of the nicest people-- your fellow writers! You are a busy person, small children take a lot of energy.. lol, I am glad you find time to write... check out all the challenges we offer, a wonderful way to participate and get to know everyone--and a lot of fun! Explore and chat in the lounge, read and critique, I hang out in the poetry thread, if you need my assistance, please feel free to let me know.  Peace always... Julia


----------

